
Show HN: Bayaa – Bookkeeping and Taxes for Startups by Pro CPAs - yousifa
http://www.bayaa.co
======
andrewvc
You get what you pay for. Having been a former indinero customer, you can't
outsource positions that need a skilled individual's labor for a fixed price
assigned to a constantly changing labor pool. What you get back is crap.
Whether it's law or finance focus on finding someone good to work with, not on
a firm with a rotating cast of employees.

~~~
yousifa
None of this is outsourced, all in-house CPAs. You deal with the same person
every time. I spend >10 hours last week Assem going over our business model
(SaaS with free hardware that sits on our books) and exactly what we build on
the hardware side, component by component. The goal is to set the customers up
with the proper accounting system design that they need for their business and
then the monthly reconciliation/reporting takes very little time after that.

------
yousifa
This is the accounting firm we use, they are awesome! However, they need
feedback regarding their page from startups

~~~
jjoe
A Show HN showcases your own project not others' (like a vendor). It's likely
to be more visible that way too.

~~~
yousifa
I'm helping them out (built this for them)

